# New pc frustration



## Garuf (4 Jan 2009)

I've recently just jumped in and built a new pc, the only problem is it isn't anywhere near as stable as my old (5 year old) pc despite being newer. 
Everything seems chopped back and doesn't look right and I'm getting errors left right and centre? What's going on?! I can't even get the thing to connect to microsofts own servers!


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jan 2009)

Post doesn't really say a lot in terms of the problem, what components you using? OS? etc....


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2009)

Fool me. 
It's xp, service pack 3 apparently it's "home delux" though I've never heard of such an edition. 
I'll post up tech specs If I can remember where they are, according to the box it's dual core and dual cpu though I doubt it.


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2009)

The main problems are, nothing is installing properly, and internet connections keep messing up. 
Itunes for example opens then crashes instantly, messenger works but says I'm offline when I'm not. 
All of the appearance settings are wrong too, heavy borders and crude tool bars and incorrect fonts despite it being on defaulted settings.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jan 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> All of the appearance settings are wrong too, heavy borders and crude tool bars and incorrect fonts despite it being on defaulted settings.



its not starting in safe mode is it? or right click....display settings.


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2009)

Tried both, wasn't either.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Jan 2009)

Where did you get it from?


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2009)

My grandad and I built it. Mostly from spare parts.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Jan 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> My grandad and I built it. Mostly from spare parts.



Hmm... I don't know anything about computers from a hardware point of view but maybe it's somethin to do with that? Are you sure all of the parts are there/connected properly/working? It might also be that XP isn't installed properly or something.


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2009)

Everything's fine and the drivers are correct. I really don't know where to start It's almost as thought it's not a real copy of xp despite paying to have the hard drive preloaded with it.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Jan 2009)

I think my parents' laptop has that version - you know on the original XP the start menu background was white, is yours blue? It works fine for them if you've got the same version.


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2009)

It's white, it says it's a 2003 build of xp.


----------



## milla (4 Jan 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Everything's fine and the drivers are correct. I really don't know where to start It's almost as thought it's not a real copy of xp despite paying to have the hard drive preloaded with it.




hard drive preloaded - How ?

Do you mean it was installed on someone elses pc and you just tranfered the hard dfrive over ?


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2009)

Not sure, it said xp preloaded and had a microsoft sticker so gave the extra money for it.


----------



## milla (4 Jan 2009)

Ok.  Then when you first switched it on what happened ?
Did it boot straight up into windows xp or did it go through a 45min installation phase ?


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2009)

Straight into windows xp.


----------



## milla (4 Jan 2009)

Right thats your problem then.
You cannot transfer copies of windows from 1 pc to another unless every singal component is the same.
Motherboard, processor, graphics card, sound card etc.
All of the seperate components have different drivers  one motherboard is not the same as another one chip is not te same as another could be intel, AMD, dual core, quad core etc.  All these differances are detected on install of a fresh copy of windows.

To fix the problems you have you need to install a fresh copy of windows from scratch.


----------



## milla (4 Jan 2009)

Does that microsoft sticker have keycode on it ?


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2009)

I don't have one... Do you think pc world will lend me one?


----------



## milla (4 Jan 2009)

Did you buy the preloaded drive from PC World ?


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2009)

Nope, Overclockers of stoke, I've got a pc world pc though...


----------



## milla (4 Jan 2009)

Never heard of them selling harddrives preinstalled.  Did you just get the harddrive ?  
PC world won't lend you a serial / keycode or lend you a copy of windows to install.  
However as a student they will sell you a copy cheaper than they will the rest of us.  Microsoft have special rates for students take your student union card with you.


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2009)

Good plan. 
Yeah went in and bought the case boards hard drive and chip sets all at the same time discount because it was ex display stuff. I don't think they're on there website...


----------



## milla (4 Jan 2009)

If i were you i would see if any one you know, has a windows  disc you could try installing, then if this fixes the problem go buy a copy and instal that.


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2009)

Thanks, I notice you're in Leeds too. Have you spotted any good plant/fish shops?


----------



## milla (4 Jan 2009)

In leeds, you would hope so wouldn't you.  Sorry to disapoint though.
Nothing for plants.  As for fish well theirs QSS @ bradford on the a650 which is good.  Ma @ York and Harrogate aquatics @ knaresborough.  As for the LFS's in leeds theirs a pet shop on kirkgate pet city or something that is good but only a small selection and paws for thought on york road which has a good selection of all the usuals, nothing special.  As for the rest their are some shocking examples about for instance avoid Living world (dead world as we in Leeds call it) at armley may have changed its name by now its been shut down by the council and RSPCA so many times.
Pets @ home @ colton get their delivery of tropica plants on the first tuesday of every month so i tend to pass by on the off chance before they kill them just saved 3 pots of HC from destruction (3 pots Â£9) otherwise i get my plants on here or from TGM, Aqua essentials  and sometimes ebay.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Jan 2009)

That was a simple one to diagnose in the end, if you said that windows was pre-installed on HDD in the first post would save you 3 pages or replies lol
Just re-install Windows again, if you have trouble getting a decent "copy" PM me


----------

